# opening ports for ventrilo not working



## LpeX (Jan 8, 2010)

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/AG300/Ventrilo_Server.htm

i followed the steps on that But the port checker still says there not open

Any help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

Any help telling us what you need help with? Are you using one of the FreeBSD packet filters?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2010)

Ventrilo needs to run in order for the port to be open.


----------



## LpeX (Jan 8, 2010)

i have a linksys AG300


----------



## LpeX (Jan 8, 2010)

i have the server software i did the steps and it just didnt work?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

Details, please! Is Ventrilo running? Does it show up in [cmd=]ps ax[/cmd]? Does the process show up in `sockstat -l4p 3784` (if that's the port)?


----------



## LpeX (Jan 8, 2010)

The server and vent are running But i cant join the server i made


----------



## LpeX (Jan 9, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Any help telling us what you need help with? Are you using one of the FreeBSD packet filters?



No i am not using FreeBSD


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 9, 2010)

LpeX said:
			
		

> The server and vent are running But i cant join the server i made



Are there any firewalls between the client and the server? If there are, then open up the ports on those firewalls.


----------



## LpeX (Jan 9, 2010)

And how would i do that


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2010)

LpeX said:
			
		

> No i am not using FreeBSD



Then what are you doing on these forums, except asking for details without supplying any?


----------

